# Browning Slayer done runoff



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2019)

I guess he is to busy moving to Knoxville and getting that custom orange paint job on his boat, truck and mobile home. To hot to kill stuff. Guess we need to git a collection going for some orange overalls Too.


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 29, 2019)

?


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 29, 2019)

I was wondering where he's been.....
??


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I was wondering where he's been.....
> ??


Yep. So sad to see this. Guess the boy has issues.


----------



## joepuppy (Jul 30, 2019)

He'll show up directly with pictures of someone's fish and a story of how he's been wearing them out of the coast of somewhere. Maybe I should start a Vols thread to drag him out of hiding.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jul 30, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I guess he is to busy moving to Knoxville and getting that custom orange paint job on his boat, truck and mobile home. To hot to kill stuff. Guess we need to git a collection going for some orange overalls Too.


I'll donate a hot tird


----------



## elfiii (Jul 30, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Maybe I should start a Vols thread to drag him out of hiding.



Nothing else has worked so give it a whirl.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 30, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Nothing else has worked so give it a whirl.



Pretty sure that would. 

Title it 
3 Reasons the Vols Beat Uga


----------



## Throwback (Jul 30, 2019)

I was about to post this. 

He’s probably scared the dawgs gonna
Lose to auburn this year and is practicing being absent from the board


----------



## antharper (Jul 31, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pretty sure that would.
> 
> Title it
> 3 Reasons the Vols Beat Uga


He would surely know that was a joke !


----------



## Throwback (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2019)

Sorry ladies... This was the sunrise yesterday at Lanier....


Life has been busy. But one thing is for certain...

Vols and Barners can’t afford to do what I do!

Trolling at 6:30am...... suck it haters.. more pics to come! 

Fishing has been unreal...


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 4, 2019)

There he is. We were beginning to wonder about you!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 4, 2019)

Lake Lanier? 

PFFFFT


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2019)

4HAND said:


> There he is. We were beginning to wonder about you!


Don’t you worry... I’ll be back to running you haters out of the Sports Forum...

Been a crazy month or so..  Dropped the wife off today at the airport to hang in Denver for 2 weeks..

I’m in full alert status right now with my wife gone right now... yes... I already have a plan to get to Denver to get my wife if the crap we are seeing on tv continues... #volsuck #dawgsrule #dontgetinmyway #messwiththebullsgethehorns...


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 4, 2019)

Yeah, crazy things happening.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lake Lanier?
> 
> PFFFFT


If it wasn’t for Lanier, the DNR would be looking for things to do this time of year...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lake Lanier?
> 
> PFFFFT




I agree... if not for the local big lakes, DNR would be dead this time of year...

Must be hard checking license’s on tubers in trout waters...

Heck, I floated the Hooch around Helen a month ago.

Amazing the lack of DNR presence from April to July...

As a concerned citizen, maybe DNR should focus more on protecting the river than checking a guy using corn for stockers..

Crazy thing... As a law abiding fisherman that pushes conservation, I get more license checks then people that trash the resource.

Why is that?

Why does DNR hassle folks weekly that do the right thing?

In Florida, if I-get checked, I get a sticker to carry and display in my window...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 4, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> He'll show up directly with pictures of someone's fish and a story of how he's been wearing them out of the coast of somewhere. Maybe I should start a Vols thread to drag him out of hiding.



Nailed it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Yeah, crazy things happening.


Bad times brother! Sorry you carry that shield! Glad you don’t do it in a big city...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nailed it


Yep... oh wait...


I’ve been hiding cause the Dawgs are dominating everything.. And the season hasn’t started.. Maybe I should go fishing more..

We’ll end up getting 3 more 5* running backs..


----------



## Throwback (Aug 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree... if not for the local big lakes, DNR would be dead this time of year...
> 
> Must be hard checking license’s on tubers in trout waters...
> 
> ...



You just want to fish with corn nuggets and not get caught


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep... oh wait...
> 
> 
> I’ve been hiding cause the Dawgs are dominating everything.. And the season hasn’t started.. Maybe I should go fishing more..
> ...



Yet another moral victory....


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Aug 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You just want to fish with corn nuggets and not get caught




I see people using corn all the time on trout streams when I am fly fishing.  Is it illegal to use it now?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2019)

I’ve always used night crawlers, tweaked with corn....


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You just want to fish with corn nuggets and not get caught



Target enriched environment up in herea. Give Eddie the heads up.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 5, 2019)

Just got a text message from slayer he just caught a big one


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 5, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 978580Just got a text message from slayer he just caught a big one


Looks like you just removed yourself from his Christmas list!


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 5, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 978580Just got a text message from slayer he just caught a big one



???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> You just want to fish with corn nuggets and not get caught


No... what I don’t like is the DNR costing me $$$...

A courtesy check while I’m pulling baits for Stripers. Planer boards out and dragging baits or having a half dozen baits out downlining.. Getting checked and 6 hours later doing another “courtesy check” 3 creeks over... Each time costing me fishing time and I won’t get into bait cost of Herring,.. Reeling in all rods just to talk to the DNR again....

To a fisherman, making me reel in my bait spread for garbage talk is wrong.

When I’m trolling baits at 3/4 a mph and having to stop is wrong. When jack leg jet skis fly around breaking the 100ft law.

DNR should focus on the source of summer deaths.. A Striper fisherman is not your guy..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> No... what I don’t like is the DNR costing me $$$...
> 
> A courtesy check while I’m pulling baits for Stripers. Planer boards out and dragging baits or having a half dozen baits out downlining.. Getting checked and 6 hours later doing another “courtesy check” 3 creeks over... Each time costing me fishing time and I won’t get into bait cost of Herring,.. Reeling in all rods just to talk to the DNR again....
> 
> ...


 They probably don’t like your boat.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> No... what I don’t like is the DNR costing me $$$...
> 
> A courtesy check while I’m pulling baits for Stripers. Planer boards out and dragging baits or having a half dozen baits out downlining.. Getting checked and 6 hours later doing another “courtesy check” 3 creeks over... Each time costing me fishing time and I won’t get into bait cost of Herring,.. Reeling in all rods just to talk to the DNR again....
> 
> ...


Word is those Lanier wardens are UT fans


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Word is those Lanier wardens are UT fans


Yep


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs putting the DNR in it’s place


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs putting the DNR in it’s place


They probably keep stopping you because you don’t have a fire extinguisher


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2019)

Either way those are very nice fish that you caught yesterday


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lake Lanier?
> 
> PFFFFT


Boy even catch his orange fish


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 7, 2019)

You guys who are better versed in GA football explain to me please how GA gotta cakewalk season,,,,hardest game I see is ND and maybe Auburn,,,,I just read an article that said GA had the 5th hardest schedule,,,,

https://bleacherreport.com/articles...dules-for-2019-college-football-season#slide0


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys who are better versed in GA football explain to me please how GA gotta cakewalk season,,,,hardest game I see is ND and maybe Auburn,,,,I just read an article that said GA had the 5th hardest schedule,,,,
> 
> https://bleacherreport.com/articles...dules-for-2019-college-football-season#slide0


Lol.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Lol.


That's what I said,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm an LSU fan also,,,,almost went there,,,,now they have a pretty tough schedule,,,,


----------



## Throwback (Aug 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Either way those are very nice fish that you caught yesterday


Be some good ones ........

Next year


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Crazy thing... As a law abiding fisherman that pushes conservation, I get more license checks then people that trash the resource.
> 
> Why is that?


Probably has to do with your character,  actions, and loud mouth. Id imagine you're worse on public than you are on these forums?


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Probably has to do with your character,  actions, and loud mouth. Id imagine you're worse on public than you are on these forums?


It's the big Orange "T" on his hat,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 7, 2019)

Slayer told me he got a good deal on a mailbox at the Lanier Flea Market!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Probably has to do with your character,  actions, and loud mouth. Id imagine you're worse on public than you are on these forums?



Oh boy


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2019)

Yall can go ahead on and tear the Olive Branch off the tree


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall can go ahead on and tear the Olive Branch off the tree


Yep you just can’t have Nice things anymore


----------



## nickel back (Aug 8, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Probably has to do with your character,  actions, and loud mouth. Id imagine you're worse on public than you are on these forums?



I disagree, its easy to run your mouth on a forum like this, not so easy in person.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2019)

nickel back said:


> I disagree, its easy to run your mouth on a forum like this, not so easy in person.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!


This


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2019)

Obviously Slayer hasnt logged in since Bucky's post.??


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Probably has to do with your character,  actions, and loud mouth. Id imagine you're worse on public than you are on these forums?


Slayer is a good person. Just have lunch with him on Thursday. Apparently that’s his weekly shower day.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 8, 2019)

? ? ? ?,,,,


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 8, 2019)

nickel back said:


> I disagree, its easy to run your mouth on a forum like this, not so easy in person.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Stop, you can't personally attack Thug 6 like this!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 8, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Stop, you can't personally attack Thug 6 like this!



thug 6 runs off at the mouth a little but nothing like the ** Slayer spews out.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 8, 2019)

nickel back said:


> thug 6 runs off at the mouth a little but nothing like the ** Slayer spews out.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!


He is pretty funny though,,,,


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 8, 2019)

Slayer gonna blister some folks when he logs on. ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Slayer is a good person. Just have lunch with him on Thursday. Apparently that’s his weekly shower day.


I'm sure he is


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Slayer gonna blister some folks when he logs on. ?



I’m as nervous as a dawg fan when the punting team walks on the field waiting on him to come back


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2019)

UPDATE:  WOW.  Slayer just texted me his PB fish ever. great job TJ.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2019)

Said he caught it in the rain. Fishing chicken liver in 60 feet of water. Wow


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Said he caught it in the rain. Fishing chicken liver in 60 feet of water. Wow


Said it drug him around on his boat an hour. Using 80 lb mono


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 8, 2019)

? ? ? ?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> UPDATE:  WOW.  Slayer just texted me his PB fish ever. great job TJ. View attachment 978912



Dawgs run that lake!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pretty sure that would.
> 
> Title it
> 3 Reasons the Vols Beat Uga


?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2019)

Just got a text. Wife got him whipped into shape. Won’t let slayer post anymore. Hid his fishing poles too.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Just got a text. Wife got him whipped into shape. Won’t let slayer post anymore. Hid his fishing poles too. View attachment 981074



Is that Emu?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 25, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is that Emu?


Unsure.  Mebbe.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 26, 2019)

I think he’s scared


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I think he’s scared


He just popped in. ?. Likely planning to post up more orange fish pics.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 26, 2019)

He posted about trashy Tn women in another thread around 1pm. Is he ignoring us?!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 26, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Slayer gonna blister some folks when he logs on. ?





4HAND said:


> He posted about trashy Tn women in another thread around 1pm. Is he ignoring us?!



Heed your own warning.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I think he’s scared


Very likely


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 26, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Heed your own warning.


Sometimes I just can't help myself. 
??


----------



## elfiii (Aug 26, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Sometimes I just can't help myself.
> ??



Slayer will make you do that to yourself. Sometimes just the mental image of Slayer will do it. You don't even have to say a word. He's got the bad JuJu Bwanna!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Aug 26, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 981174



I hope you realize what you just started. I'm going to PM Slayer and ask him if he's gonna put up with this crap.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 981174


Lord have mercy


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 26, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 981174


Got Toe Mighty! ????


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I hope you realize what you just started. I'm going to PM Slayer and ask him if he's gonna put up with this crap.


We gonna keep on slinging it thug


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 981174


The other one should be a Carolina hat. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2019)

Slayer must have insider info the rest of Dognation doesn't....

That boy is running like his brother Forest Gump


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)

poor slayer


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)

4HAND said:


> He posted about trashy Tn women in another thread around 1pm. Is he ignoring us?!


He’s scared.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 26, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> He’s scared.


You reckon? ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2019)

He'll be back one day. Armed with a million memes


----------



## Throwback (Aug 26, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He'll be back one day. Armed with a million memes


He’s waiting till the noder Dame games over


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)

4HAND said:


> You reckon? ?


Yep. Little girl scared.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 26, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He'll be back one day. Armed with a million STUPID, NOT SO FUNNY, memes WITH THE CREATIVITY LEVEL OF A 3RD GRADER




Fixed your post?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 26, 2019)

I bet browning Slayer is as nervous as a dawg fan at an unscheduled press conference worrying about the noder dame game


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys who are better versed in GA football explain to me please how GA gotta cakewalk season,,,,hardest game I see is ND and maybe Auburn,,,,I just read an article that said GA had the 5th hardest schedule,,,,
> 
> https://bleacherreport.com/articles...dules-for-2019-college-football-season#slide0


Hunh? 5th hardest? Looks like it might be time for you to get Lasik surgery!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## 4HAND (Aug 26, 2019)

Lawd!! ??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2019)

??????


----------



## Throwback (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Fixed your post?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 981225View attachment 981225


? ? ? ? he has said that his wife is Hawt,,,,????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 27, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ? he has said that his wife is Hawt,,,,????


???


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2019)

Welcome back Slayer


----------



## elfiii (Aug 27, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I hope you realize what you just started. I'm going to PM Slayer and ask him if he's gonna put up with this crap.



I gave y'all fair warning.

Go ahead and tee off on them TJ.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Throwback (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## joepuppy (Aug 27, 2019)

I’m in Texas on a fire assignment for a couple more weeks, the Longhorns said to tell you “Hello”.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> I’m in Texas on a fire assignment for a couple more weeks, the Longhorns said to tell you “Hello”.


Let it burn. Hope that helps.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let it burn. Hope that helps.


It’s about as nasty as that sugar bowl out here.


----------



## Lightnrod (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> It’s about as nasty as that sugar bowl out here.




This is the only sugar bowl a Vol would know anything about..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


NOW we know why Slayer hates Tennessee so bad.  He got a taste of a shemale on a visit and he can't get over it.  Don't worry brother,  they're not all that way.  Just be careful if you ever visit around Asia. Hear they are tricky, tricky over there


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> It’s about as nasty as that sugar bowl out here.




It could be worse.. We could be feel like a Barner after losing to the Vols last year...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It could be worse.. We could be feel like a Barner after losing to the Vols last year...


Ouch


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It could be worse.. We could be feel like a Barner after losing to the Vols last year...


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------

